# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Adem pekmezci

## ceydaaa

Yozgat'lıydı. Ailece Ankara-Akdere 
Peyami Safa mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. 15 yaşındaydı. Ankara 29 Ekim Ortaokulu 
öğrencısiydi. Evinde otururken komünist katillerin pencereden içeriye ateş 
açmaları sonucu vurularak şehit edildi. Bir yıl önce de Abidinpaşa Su Deposu 
önünde silahlı saldırıya uğrayarak ağır yaralanmıştı

----------

